# What does / bucks do you watch on the board?



## The BUNFATHER

Hey there bucks and does...who do YOU watch on the board? Wanna send some handsome buck or sweet doe a message?

Feel free to do so here....let the whole world know who YOU love (at least for today).


----------



## Kala_Bunga

Okay this is Tiarra(guess where I got my name lol)

I do have my eye on a few does but I don't know who's single so I'm notgoing to mention any names, but if your single and ready to mingle letschat!

I'm one hott spicy bunn w/ tons of atitude to go w/ it!I get what I want when I want!My moto is: want, take, have.

I'm a gorgous black lop.I enjoy long binkies on the beach, eating parsely at sunset and having good times.

I my seem alittle umm "bossy"*thats a nice way to put it* but I get over that once I get to know you alittle better.

If you have the same interests as me lets get in touch!

p.s. also can single buns post that they are single so that we other single buns can find out who is availible?:bunnydance:


----------



## BUNBUNandLUCKY

BunBun says:
Just a shout-out to the ladies out there - I'm not single but I have my eye on Tumnus. She is really pretty!

Lucky says:
BunBun you idiot! Sheesh, MR Tumnus is a guy!...By the way, a verygoodlooking guy *winks*. Anyway what are you doing talking about otherrabbits on here, hmm? I'm busy re-arranging our litter tray and thatsall the thanks I get!


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Hey Phinn here.

I have my eye on a cute little lionhead girl, yepp Madilyn Mae.

Do you guys think its about time I made a move? Mom said I'd look great with a lionhead.

Love,
Phinn


----------



## Ice Cream

I don't know that I am reallyinterested in anyone (I don't know much about anyone yet), but I justwanted to find out if anyone was interested in me. I amaregistered NewZealand white buck. Iamone year, four months old.There are pictures ofme on myblog.http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19912&amp;forum_id=6

Ice Cream


----------



## Kala_Bunga

Hey this is Tiarra,
Icecream if you could post alittle bit more about yourself then *I* andother buns could have a better idea if we're interested or not.Like doyou mind posting some of your interests?hobbies?fave foods?that wouldreally help!,
Tiarra:bunnydance:


----------



## Kala_Bunga

Hey this is Niquita,
I'm a very calm,loving and respectfull flemish giant.
I'm all black.I love craisins and snuggles w/ my "special someone".*giggles*
I'm interested in getting to know some single bucks on here,
Niquita


----------



## undergunfire

This is Mallory here! I am awating my new screen name so that I can post when mom leaves the room, which is almost never!


I'll admit it...

*
I AM IN LOVE WITH MISS BEA!!!!!:inlove:

*My bunny mothersaid she would put me in her purse and run all the way to Texas andtake Miss Bea. I am not sure about it though, riding around in a camodoggie bag purse really isn't my style, but I will do ANYTHING to getmy little bunny paws on Miss Bea. She is stunning!

I had probably better bring my bag of cranberries and wicket basket totrap Tiny in. He is so much bigger than me! I wonder where I can findthe world's largest wicker basket?



_- Mallory (Miss Bea's little bundle of bunny love):hearts_


----------



## Ice Cream

I like meeting new rabbits, or just hanging out with rabbits I already know. I like going to shows sometimes.

I LOVE my owner, and I love gettingattention.I was showed at my owner's 4-H fair last year. Shealso did showmanship with me. 

My favorite food is sunflower seeds.


----------



## Kala_Bunga

Hey this is Tiarra,
Oh Icecream, I think I have descided who I have my eyes on.
you say that you love getting attention?Well trust me I have *tons* ofattention to give you.I also enjoy sunflowerseeds, but parsely is myabsolute fave.Sunflower seeds is second,its almost a tie but not quitebetween the2.So do you want to chat some more?
:inlove:Tiarra:inlove:


----------



## IM4Swine

Hi. My name is Icing. I have to write this quickbefore my owner catches me on here. I am a doe, and I will take anybuck. I do not like my owner andI can't stand the buck shebought me for. Are there any bucks that are interested? My favoritefoods are grass and clover. I like attacking my owner and trying to ripher hand off. Okay, I don't actually like being mean to her, but it isjust something I have to do. But I do enjoy watching her having to jumpback to avoid my teeth.


----------



## Kala_Bunga

Hey this is Brandy's 13 bunnlettes*we are 3 weeks old*,

Ewwwww this is sooo gross!the thought of a "hook up"post maeks me feelsick!Wow Tiarra likes Icecream?!?heeheee geesh adult rabbits aredisgusting!dont you know that bucks have *Kooties*?!?argggMomma!Help!..uhh ohhh Brandy/moms coming!Everyone run!!!!!!!haha yes Iknow we are little devils,
13 bunnlettes


----------



## Kala_Bunga

This is Brandy,
I'm so sorry that my little ones got on the fourum!they are now sent tothere cage and are grounded for 2 whole days!I really need to learn howto take control of them...once again sorry,
Brandy:?


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Wow...it is really great seeing how many bunnies are talking! Its about time someone let us have our say.

I just wanted to remind all of us (there have been NO PROBLEMS so far)that since there are humans around that might read these threads....wemight need to monitor our language.

Like...its ok to say you're hot for another rabbit - but let's not embarass the humans by saying what we'd like to do....ok?

I know y'all won't do that - but sometimes little people come on thisboard (Miss Bea claims that mom calls them trolls) and they like tostart problems.

So us bunnies are gonna monitor ourselves so we don't have to ask the mods to help with the trolls...

I just knew if the trolls were gonna mess with us - this would be the thread they'd pick.

The BunFather


----------



## Kala_Bunga

This is Tiarra!
Brandy!You better take control of those bunnlettes!They are making funof my crush on Icecream!Arggggg....If they get on here 1 moretime......soryy Icecream, please forgive the little ones, no matterwhat they say I really like you and am hoping to get 2 know youbetter!,
Tiarra


----------



## The BUNFATHER

You can have her - but only if I can have Madilyn-Mae. She might be a bit sweeter than Miss Bea is.

The BunFather*

undergunfire wrote: *


> *
> I AM IN LOVE WITH MISS BEA!!!!!:inlove:
> *_- Mallory (Miss Bea's little bundle of bunny love):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire

Tiny......let mommy try this little thing called"bonding"....then if I dislike Madilyn, maybe we can make a fair tradeand I won't have to trap you under a gigantic wicker basket:devil.

hehehehehehe.



_- Mallory (MissBea's little bundle of bunnylove):hearts_


----------



## Starina

I think I would like to find a nice LionHeadgentleman. I love those beards! :heartsI know Mr. Tumnus istaken, by Lucy, and lusted after my many other does.

Oh, my human is coming!!! I'll share more later.

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## grumpybabies

Hey guys this is Grumpy the french lop here,human mum says she will make me my own name soon. It had better be myproper name of Daisy Tia Snuffles, i'm sick of this Grumpy thing, justbecause i bite and scratch when i get picked up, what's the big deal?Anyway i am a single mum of 6 with another load on the way, but on thegood side, i'm not fussy who i get bun loving from, although Tiny wouldbe nice because all i have to play with are just toy boys to me, i needa really nice strong buck, so Tiny if you want to share the run of mygarden, i'll be here!

Although like i say i'm not fussy i'm open to offers


----------



## Snuggy

I just wanted all you does to know Lord Thumper is off limits because he is *MINE*! He even wrote me a poem:

Lord_Thumper* wrote: *


> Here is my love poem from Thumper to Snuggles. Please respect myfeelings for her and not make fun of me (or I'll have you killed!).Thank you.
> 
> Snuggles,
> 
> Your eyes remind me of a warm summer's day,
> I think of you every time I eat my hay.
> Your gaze is like a flowerwhispering in the sun,
> I would love to chase you around my run.
> Your cage reminds me of Fort Knox,
> I am dying to show you my litterbox.
> Maybe we can be together sometime soon,
> And then I can mount you from morning 'til noon.
> 
> Love Always,
> 
> Lord Alowiscious Thumper III


Here's a picture of us:


----------



## Kala_Bunga

Hey its Niquita,
I'm still waiting for someone special to keep me company, any singlebucks?I'm getting kinda lonelly, Brandy is bust w/ her bunnlettes andTiarra is to busy day dreaming about Icecream...anyone wanna keep mecompany?
Just a reminder i'm a friendly flemmy waitinf for a friend,
Niquita


----------



## Skyler

I know who Ronnie likes! He likes the sisters Pebble and Ebony. Heheh. He talks about them *all* the time:rollseyes


----------



## ~Pebble~

:blushan:I have a soft spot for Ronnie myself:bunnyheart


----------



## Kala_Bunga

Hey this is Tiarra,

OhIcecream, how come your not replying?I have been makeing pictures ofyou w/ my pellets and rehearsing what to say to you.I really want totalk to you and get to know you better.Please reply.yours truely,
Tiarra:inlove::hearts:bouquet::hearts


----------



## Ice Cream

You have a PM, Tiarra.


----------



## candy07

Ice Cream your a handsome hunk! Can i come overto ur house sometime! I love you with all my heart. And have beenthinking of you 24-7!!! Swttie! I love you and hope to c [email protected]!!:highfive::headflick::hug::woohoo:missyou:heartbeat::kiss1::hearts


----------



## Kala_Bunga

Hey this is Niquita,

*I*'m the one who loves Icecream!I said so first!I have been thinkingabout him 24-7!I miss him more then you do!Oh Icecream hunny what areyou going to do?Two of us love you....Please reply soon!

-Tiarra



*candy07 wrote: *


> Ice Cream your ahandsome hunk! Can i come over to ur house sometime! I love you withall my heart. And have been thinking of you 24-7!!! Swttie! I love youand hope to c [email protected]!!:highfive::headflick::hug::woohoo:missyou:heartbeat::kiss1::hearts


----------



## Kala_Bunga

Guess what Candy07?Icecream chooses *me* over*you*!I'm so excited!We have been mesaging each other likecrazy!Teeheehee i'm sooo happy right now,
Tiarra:inlove:


----------



## TinkleBunny

I finally set up my own accout here, so all you cute bucks can PM me!

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## karona

Ok mommys gone! You guys are all so funny! Ilove everyone except other does and I love to go out for a good bunnyhop. I like to:bunnydance:so be ready! I dont got hearts onme for nuthing babe!


----------



## Mr. Tumnus

Hello Ladies! 

Im sorry to say Im already taken. You see, my heart belongs to MissDaisy Mae. You may think I am two-timing her with my pal Lucy, but youwould be mistaken. Lucy is just my friend. Shes like an annoying littlesister that I put up with. Daisy Mae is my true love. 

:inlove:

Heres me admiring her picture in my condo:







Love, Tumnus


----------



## Princess Misty

Hi all you handsome bucks. I'm notreally looking for a long term committment as I spend all my timetaking care fo my little brother Charlie,but I will allowsome handsome fellas to bring me some oat hay, a bit of craisins andgroom my ears if they like. Please let me know if this soundsappealing and we can chat.

PM (that's Princess Misty)


----------



## The BUNFATHER

*Non-tempermental* does wanted:

Sometimes-single buck seeking companionship. Laid backpersonality...easygoing...has great back yard for binkyingin. Prefer does of any size, shape, color or breed for_*FRIENDSHIP only*_. Loves to snuggle and be groomed and mayeven do some grooming too. Please - no does who like to pull fur whenangry!

Must be willing to live in a group situation and put up with Miss Bea, etc.

Am willing to share craisins and fruit loops but must think about the bananas and grapes....

Interested does can PM me for directions via. mapquest and more information about mom and family.

Oh...must find own transportation to SW Texas. Sorry....I don't knowyet how to drive the car...even though mom and dad call it the"BunMobile" since they transport lionheads to shows in it.

The BunFather


----------



## MissBea

Why Dahling...how sweet of you to say that.

Of course...I do hear that all the time ~ but it sure is nice to hear it from someone who counts...a rabbit that is. 

I must admit - I went through a molt recently and mom was prettyworried...but then she started giving me wheat germ along with extracarrots and stuff...and let me tell you....my fur has just perked rightback up.

I must admit - I have been reading your blog on a regular basis....Ijust love the harlequin look in a buck...makes him look soextinquished...um..distinquished? Unfortunately...I think that while Ihad a year of kindergarten...I sometimes miss some words. I don't meanyou're put out...I mean you're hot.

Anyway, thank you for the compliment. I'll make sure that Tiny hears about it. 

You see - I used to share him with GingerSpice...just the two of us. Icould live with that. But then...he started hanging out with YOUNGERdoes (my own daughter in fact)...

...so now I'm thinking about finding me a new sweetie...

I'm just not sure if I'm ready to leave Texas yet...

_*Miss Bea*_
*


undergunfire wrote: *


> *I AM IN LOVE WITH MISS BEA!!!!!:inlove:
> *
> _- Mallory (Miss Bea's little bundle of bunny love):hearts_


----------



## MissBea

Oh Tinklebunny - let me tell you - lionheadbucks ROCK! Some seem to develop more of a "goat-ee" than a "beard" asthey age...but the ones that hold their mane really do look nice...

Mom has LOTS of nice bucks here...I keep trying to tell her which one I like the best but she won't listen.

I'll check out the bucks and see if anyone is interested in finding an online doe...*

Miss Bea*
*
Starina wrote: *


> I think I would like tofind a nice LionHead gentleman. I love those beards! :heartsIknow Mr. Tumnus is taken, by Lucy, and lusted after my many other does.
> 
> Oh, my human is coming!!! I'll share more later.
> 
> ~TinkleBunny~


----------



## TinkleBunny

I am sorry for assuming that Lucy was your "lady" Tumnus and Daisy Mae. :embarrassed:

I also think that some of the dutch boys here are cute.

Max, Basil, Harper, are a few cuties that come to mind.

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## ~Ebony~

Hands off Pebble!:X Ronnie belongs to _me :bunnydance:_


----------



## Romeo

I am Romeo. I am a handsomeNZ buck (mydad is Ice Cream) looking for a beautifuldoe. Some of myfavorite things to do are binkying, annoying my human, running awayfrom myhuman when she tries to catch me, making my humanlaugh, and telling my friends and family stories. about all of theweird animals I've met. If any does are interested, please let me know.

(This picture is kind of old. I will try to get my owner to post anewer one if anyoneis interested in seeinghow Ilook now.)


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Romeo - you sound like you would be a good match for Miss Bea. You both like many of the same things.

May I package her up and send her to you?

EXPRESS?

Please?

The BunFather


----------



## ZooCrewGirls

Samantha here I need a big guy someone who can handle all this...


----------



## Romeo

*The BUNFATHER wrote:*


> Romeo - you sound like you would be a good match for MissBea. You both like many of the same things.
> 
> May I package her up and send her to you?
> 
> EXPRESS?
> 
> Please?
> 
> The BunFather




Sure.


----------



## Romeo

So...when will she get here? My owner would like to know.


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Hey TinkleBunny!

How 'bout a nice Tumnus lookalike?? I'm his long lost twin...my name is Drew. 

Am I handsome enough for ya??

:bunnydance:
*
Starina wrote: *


> I think I would like tofind a nice LionHead gentleman. I love those beards! :heartsIknow Mr. Tumnus is taken, by Lucy, and lusted after my many other does.
> 
> Oh, my human is coming!!! I'll share more later.
> 
> ~TinkleBunny~


----------



## TinkleBunny

I think you are adorable :bunnyheartI feel likeI might be "robbing the nestbox" though. :shock:Luckily webunnies grow up pretty fast!I heard that tose silly humansdidn't even know you were a boy. :rollseyes

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## MissBea

You two bucks! No wonder Tiny enticed me into abox and then shut it on me. He had the tape out and was trying to tapeit closed when BooBerry bit his butt and I was able to break free.

Gee ... thanks Tiny and Romeo...

NOT!

Any buck who wants me can come HERE to me.....

Now - I gotta go find a way to get back at The BunFather....trying to ship me off.

Why would he do that?

I'm so SWEET....*

*Why...mom says with friends like me - Tiny doesn't need enemies!_*

**Miss Bea*_
*


Romeo wrote: *


> So...when will she get here? My owner would like to know.


----------



## Miss Fiona Whiskers

I've had my eyes set on Max &amp; Basilsince before Timmy existed. I'm still trying to get the slaveto acquire them.


----------



## candy07

Romeo! Your cheating on me! HOw dare you! Ohwell i still totally love you. I hope you can still come to our datetonite, see you there:rose::mrsthumper::inlove::bunnyheart:heartbeat:


----------



## The King and The Dutchess

Hi this is Daisy Mae "Dutchess ofAjax" as you all probably know my TRUE LOVE is Haley's MrTumus. We have only had eyes for each other since we haveseen each other pictures. I have 2 of his picture hanging inmy cage. I have to get Mommie to print one of his easterpictures. I'm waiting for his Mommie and mine to makearrangements so we can meet soon.

Daisy Mae:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley

*Miss Fiona Whiskers wrote:*


> I've had my eyes set on Max &amp; Basil since beforeTimmy existed. I'm still trying to get the slave to acquirethem.


Basil here. Im willing to hop on the first plane to sunny CA if you can find a way to ditch your man Timmy!


----------



## The King and The Dutchess

Hi Mr Tumnus, Daisy Mae here Daddy just brushedme, I made Mommie take a picture of me for you. I hope ypilike it. I wish you were beside me.

Lots of Kisses

Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"

PS 

When we get married you will have a title too you will be known as "Duke" Tumnus


----------



## Mr. Tumnus

Hello, my love. :inlove:

Ive been trying to get mom to let me get on here and say hello to you.I love that picture, you look goreous as always. Im going to ask mom toput that one in my condo. 

How is the weather there? Its still cold here so I cant go outside to play yet.

Love, 

Tumnus


----------



## The King and The Dutchess

Hi Mr Tumnus,

The weather isn't very nice here, it's very cloudy. I can seeall the clouds through the window, Mommie opened the blindstoday. 

Mommie and Daddy don't take me outside too much because they say I'mtoo hard to catch. Maybe this year because I'm older now theycan take me on the deck, they have this thing that comes out of thewall I think they call it an awning, it protects my fur from thesun. I don't want to get sun burned because that would hurtme. But then you could come and KISS me and make me better.

Till next time we talk.

Lots of LOVE:heartbeat:

Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax":bunnyheart


----------



## Mister Timothy HoppyToes

*Haley wrote:*


> *Miss Fiona Whiskers wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my eyes set on Max &amp; Basil since beforeTimmy existed. I'm still trying to get the slave to acquirethem.
> 
> 
> 
> Basil here. Im willing to hop on the first plane to sunny CA if you can find a way to ditch your man Timmy!
Click to expand...

You and Max can have Fiona if I can have Lucy to be my real littlesister. I'd be nice to you guys too. I've kickedFiona out of my cage to make room for Lucy in my cage and Fiona hasroom for you guys in her cage. The slave said that there arelots of people who would take that other bunny who lives withyou. So, whaddya say? 

I heard the bigger slave say that she was going to get us our very own AC for our room so it won't get too hot.


----------



## candy07

Hi. I'm Candy. I love any male who loves me. I'm a blue dutch with a white tip on my ear. I'm cute and cuddly! Who watches me?


----------



## Romeo




----------



## candy07




----------



## candy07




----------



## Bun~Bun

Bun-Bun:

I'm a real party animal!! I would love to get down and wild whith thewild cotton tail across the garden. Unfortuantlly, mum won't let me seeher.
But I'd love to party whith any doe that likes me. I like Samantha's bunny - more cushin for the pushin! lol
But deep down, one day I'd like like to settle down whith a true love and raise some kids.

Cocoa:

Unlike my rude brother, I'm a purfect gental man. I'm a pure bredagoodie mini-rex and I have very soft fur and pretty markings - unlikethat ol' sable point color whith the screwed up ears.

Bun-Bun:

Atleast I ain't no 10 pound over weight butter ball. You have to wearsocks when you go on the poarch becuase of your little whimpy feet. Myears are cute - and sable point is a popular colour in us Holland Lops.


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

I like to watch Miss Bea. Both at home and here on the board.....she's cute even if she does groom Tiny too hard sometimes.

Dusty


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

That avatar is awwdom, this is snuffls oohm mim coming, have to g


----------



## candy07

*Kala_Bunga wrote:*


> Guess what Candy07?Icecream chooses *me* over *you*!I'm soexcited!We have been mesaging each other like crazy!Teeheehee i'm sooohappy right now,
> Tiarra:inlove:




So, I sont care, i got his handsome hunk of a son!


----------

